# Oli trained to ring bells when he needs to go potty



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13678221


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure what happened to Oli. He is not listed on Petfinder anymore. That could mean several things. I wish I knew what happened to him


----------

